# Lying to get a PRO card



## NicksWifey (Aug 23, 2008)

I try not to point fingers, but I just thought this was totally wrong.
A woman I know, who is a total MAC devotee, told me she had gotten approved for the PRO card. I thought that was awesome, but then I realized she's not a makeup artist, cosmetologist or ANYTHING even remotely related to that.  She told me that she had made up a fake letter of reccomendation and that she had included a fake business card. Then MAC drafted the money out of her account a few weeks after she sent in her application and the "fake goods" and she got an email saying she had been approved and the PRO card was on its way.

I think that's just wrong for someone to do that's not really an "insider", know what I mean? There are so many people that are licensed professionals, cosmetologists, whatever the stipulations may be for you to get a PRO card that actually do the work and bust their ass. I don't think it's right for some housewife who's husband is tired of her spending anywhere from $100-500 a month on MAC to do something shady like that to get the PRO discount. It just pisses me off to all the people out there who have PRO cards that are actually in the industry.

Anyone else hear tell of this before?


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 23, 2008)

The sad truth is there are tons of dishonest people out there.  I know someone who is extremely dishonest in her everyday life & it seems like it just gets her ahead.  Oh, and of course these people are always bragging about the wrong they do.  Is there any way to turn her in???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I thought they were pretty strict about abusing Pro cards??


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 23, 2008)

I haven't heard of anyone doing that but I can't say that I'm surprised. It bothers me that people do this, lying in general is just stupid to me. Hey, I wish I could get a PRO card but I don't have a license, I'm not a professional (hoping to get one after high school, and then maybe I can get a PRO card!) and I would never "cheat the system" like that.
Well, it's on her concious (I'm not sure if I spelled that right?) I guess, although I know some people don't feel bad about this kind of stuff...


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought they were strict about pro cards too.  But come to think of it, there's not really a way for them to check...

That really sucks because I know people who actually do makeup and can't get a pro card.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_The sad truth is there are tons of dishonest people out there. I know someone who is extremely dishonest in her everyday life & it seems like it just gets her ahead. Oh, and of course these people are always bragging about the wrong they do. Is there any way to turn her in??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought they were pretty strict about abusing Pro cards??_

 
As much as I would love to snitch on her, I don't think I could, as I'm the type of person who would rather let karma get the person back. I have read the application on the internet a few times and even printed it out so I could be familiar with it. I don't know if they even checked out her so called references or what, but she said she got the email of approval.

She was like "I had to do it, you know, I could really use the discount." We all could, bitch! And to top it off, what I think is funny is I don't think you can use it online and our nearest MAC store is about an hour away and she does all of her ordering online haha. But I think you can use it by calling the PRO #.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not sure how I feel about karma.  The person I had mentioned before, well her life seems to get better and better.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 23, 2008)

That's pretty sneakey...   Karma is def a bitch!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 23, 2008)

MACATTAK, I totally understand where you are coming from.

Do y'all think it would be bad if I called and ratted on her? I'm not trying to be a tattle-tale, but honestly, it's not freaking fair, especially since a poster above mentioned she knows makeup artists that can't get a PRO card. She was blabbing it to everyone at work and I tried to act like I was uninterested but I still listened anyway.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

that is very unfair.. i would love the discount too but i wouldn't even bother trying, it just wouldnt seem right.  
and im sure everyone else on here would LOVE the discount but there's just some rude people out there who do anything to get what they want


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 23, 2008)

I know it's not fair, but I don't think you should rat on her. It doesn't sound like you're very good friends with her anyway, but I don't think it's your business to teach her a lesson. If somehow she finds out, you'd end up offending her, and creating enemies wouldn't be so great, even if you don't like her so much as a friend. Also, like you said, what goes around, comes around. I think it'll bite her in the ass sooner or later.

...and if it doesn't (since, in real life, a lot of good things happen to bad people), then that means that she can live her life being dishonest and cheating people and still feel fine about it - and for that, we should feel sorry for her, and not resentful.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats total bs! Pisses me off even more that she's bragging about it.  Like you said, people actually _work_ for that discount.  It's definitely not fair for someone who isn't in the industry that's simply buying makeup for herself and her own enjoyment is getting the discount and benefits of the pro card.  As far as ratting her out, I dunno.  Part of me is wanting to tell you to call and tell on her so she can't take advantage of the system.  However, I always believe that people get what they give...what goes around comes around.  She's cheating the system and she's a liar.  Karma's a bitch.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I'm not sure how I feel about karma.  The person I had mentioned before, well her life seems to get better and better._

 
But you know, she's probably unhappy on the inside and her life may not be as rosy as it seems.  And if she's such a bitch, she's probably on her way to hell anyway...lol.  I feel bad for saying that, but whatever.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree you shouldn't lie if you're not in the makeup artistry/showbiz business area thing, but...

I'm sixteen, I can't charge people for makeup, legally, but I can still get letters of recommendation from people I have done makeup for, but I don't have a business card or anything, so basically I would have to make a fake one (which i've considered doing, but changed my mind cause i'm lazy) in order to had 2 proofs of business. 

That being said, I don't think you should rat her out even though it isn't fair that she got one by lying :c


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I agree you shouldn't lie if you're not in the makeup artistry/showbiz business area thing, but...

I'm sixteen, I can't charge people for makeup, legally, but I can still get letters of recommendation from people I have done makeup for, but I don't have a business card or anything, so basically I would have to make a fake one (which i've considered doing, but changed my mind cause i'm lazy) in order to had 2 proofs of business. 

That being said, I don't think you should rat her out even though it isn't fair that she got one by lying :c_

 
There is nothing wrong with what you are doing, it sounds like you just freelance makeup?

But this chick doesn't do makeup, except for the times she and her sister experiment on each other and that's about it. Honestly, I wouldn't want her touching me because her makeup is nothing to get excited over. It's probably a good thing she really isn't a makeup artist.


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 23, 2008)

It is irking when people will stoop to any level to get what they want, but I don't think it's anyone's problem but the individual's. They will get what they deserve in the end, even if everything seems okay at the present. Of course it's easier said than done to just ignore them, but I wouldn't worry about what she does.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_There is nothing wrong with what you are doing, it sounds like you just freelance makeup?

But this chick doesn't do makeup, except for the times she and her sister experiment on each other and that's about it. Honestly, I wouldn't want her touching me because her makeup is nothing to get excited over. It's probably a good thing she really isn't a makeup artist._

 
haha yea if she's no good at makeup stay awayyy XD

but ya i freelance, for free.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

That is too bad that she is abusing the system but to each their own.  I would love to get a MAC discount as well.  I can't believe that they actually gave her one.  Karma is a bitch and it will come back around.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 23, 2008)

Personally, I like to help karma along myself. Fraud is fraud, whether its big ticket items like stocks and bonds or simply makeup. I also don't like to pay more so that someone else can skim an unearned (aka illegitimate) discount for them self. This woman is obviously bilking the system, so why would anyone give two cents about what happens to her when MAC finds out? Would they  feel the same way if she was cheating on  taxes or embezzling funds? 

If it was someone I was close to, I'd give them the option to voluntarily come clean to the company they were defrauding, letting them know that if they didn't, I would. If I wasn't close to them and they were a slimy piece of work, I'd have zero problem telling MAC about it without the courtesy option of letting them do it themselves.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_ 
Do y'all think it would be bad if I called and ratted on her? I'm not trying to be a tattle-tale, but honestly, it's not freaking fair, especially since a poster above mentioned she knows makeup artists that can't get a PRO card. She was blabbing it to everyone at work and I tried to act like I was uninterested but I still listened anyway._

 
I wouldn't blame you for turning her in. I understand it may not be anyones business but that is just really wrong. It's kind of on the same lines as stealing. Well, it is on the same lines! It's lying and cheating. I feel there is nothing wrong with letting the company know when someone is stealing from them. I wouldn't blame you. It sounds like she needs a smack in the face!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 23, 2008)

Without involving my personal opinion of whether or not I feel you should report her, I'll say this much:

On the MAC PRO application it specifically says: "ALL IDENTIFICATION WILL BE DESTROYED AFTER PROCESSING, AND WILL NOT BE RETURNED TO YOU."

So theoretically, if this is true, then they will have no way to look back on what you claim to be fake information; therefore, I don't think anything will be done about it -- Unless they require her to re-send information.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yea I think it might be not worth your effort to complain about her since it was just a conversation that can't easily be verified. 
I can't believe that she was bragging about it though.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 23, 2008)

^I don't know. I found out several years ago that someone was defrauding a makeup company and notified them with her name, address and the information that showed she was essentially stealing from them. They blacklisted her at all their locations. She could only buy if she pays cash and can't return anything anymore, because her name is in their system permanently. I have zero guilt about it. She had stolen from the company and even from members of the cosmetic community she was a member of. I really loved helping karma along in that case.


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty low. I've done some freelance work (mostly for friends or as a trade, so I have no pay stub or anything) and have done a few photoshoots, and when I was considering applying, I was like enhhh that's kind of stretching it, I'll leave it for the real pros. But I sadly have to agree, I wouldn't rat her out. I want to say GO FOR IT, but let's just hope it comes back around to bite her.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Personally, I like to help karma along myself. Fraud is fraud, whether its big ticket items like stocks and bonds or simply makeup. I also don't like to pay more so that someone else can skim an unearned (aka illegitimate) discount for them self. This woman is obviously bilking the system, so why would anyone give two cents about what happens to her when MAC finds out? Would they  feel the same way if she was cheating on  taxes or embezzling funds? 

If it was someone I was close to, I'd give them the option to voluntarily come clean to the company they were defrauding, letting them know that if they didn't, I would. If I wasn't close to them and they were a slimy piece of work, I'd have zero problem telling MAC about it without the courtesy option of letting them do it themselves._

 
I couldn't agree more and honestly I would feel like poo for not speaking up to MAC about her - I'd feel like I was wrong for NOT saying what I knew to be true.


----------



## frocher (Aug 24, 2008)

This is just horrible.  If you can't afford everything you want, join the club, that's most of us.  It's called living within your means.  Those discounts are for people who work w/i the makeup industry, and the cost of fraud is passed along to us.  The depths some people will allow themselves to sink, and over makeup!  Don't get me wrong, I love makeup, but it isn't worth selling your soul over.  It's not as if she needs discount lipstick and foundation to help sustain herself.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_^I don't know. I found out several years ago that someone was defrauding a makeup company and notified them with her name, address and the information that showed she was essentially stealing from them. They blacklisted her at all their locations. She could only buy if she pays cash and can't return anything anymore, because her name is in their system permanently. I have zero guilt about it. She had stolen from the company and even from members of the cosmetic community she was a member of. I really loved helping karma along in that case._

 
Yea if she had documentation or something like you did I would suggest it. But if you don't and all you have is a conversation you've had isn't it hard for them to do anything? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I know someone on here was caught abusing their PRO card privaleges and I think someone here reported them and they got their card taken away and are never allowed to get one again. 
I just got a PRO card and I'm taking it so seriously, I'd never violete their terms just for my own gain.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 24, 2008)

I say you drop MAC a line about this scammer.  MAC doesn't look kindly upon people who abuse the PRO discount.  It's not fair that the rest of us should have to subsidize the cost of scammers like this.  Everyone of us here would love that discount, but bottom line is, it's reserved for the professionals and she isn't one.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 24, 2008)

MAC is super cheap anyway! Wth is wrong with her? You want me to report her? I'll do it.


----------



## MissVanessa (Aug 24, 2008)

As much as this situation isn't a great one, I personally don't think you should meddle in the moral affairs of someone else's actions unless they directly affect you. She'll get what's coming to her eventually.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

Things like these are upsetting, because companies have to change policy and probably will make it harder for others or may even eventually take away the privilege.

I would be tempted to report her. Honestly, theft does affect us all.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVanessa* 

 
_As much as this situation isn't a great one, I personally don't think you should meddle in the moral affairs of someone else's actions unless they directly affect you. She'll get what's coming to her eventually._

 
Isn't this analogous to watching someone break into someone else's car and not reporting it because it "doesn't affect you directly"? I do think in the long run, fraud does affect us all directly. It drives up the costs of cosmetics for us consumers and will make it more difficult in the future for people who are qualified for a Pro discount to establish that they are indeed Pros, if MAC feels that the Pro discount program has too many abusers.


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 24, 2008)

If anyone knows of this type of fraudulent activity you can always report them. 

At the store we have list of "Do not sell to" list, even if they want to pay in cash, they simply cannot purchase from MAC. They have to write to corporate a letter of intent, then IF they get approved, the can NOT return anything.

just my 2 pennies lol


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 24, 2008)

Another thing that I find upsetting about your story is the fact that she's getting a discount while  certain _MAC artists _ who are working directly for the company don't get access to a a card. I speak of freelancers and on-call artists.


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 24, 2008)

WTF why did she do that?  if she's spending hundreds of dollars of makeup at a time then she can obviously afford it!  She doesn't deserve a PRO card.  PRO cards are for PROS because they need A LOT of makeup to WORK and get their JOBS done hence they need to save when they can because they need to buy a lot more.  Bleh, it leaves a bad taste in your mouth because she's cheating a good company who already have decently priced products and it's going to end up making REAL PROS have an even more difficult time getting makeup.

I personally wouldn't be shocked if MAC irradicated the PRO program all together or made it really really really hard to get a pro card.  I wouldn't blame them if they did.  Most cosmetics companies DON'T have a program like that.  It's a PRIVILEGE not a right.

I'd say report her but...I kinda think maybe she should get caught on her own and if she doesn't get caught, Karma will get her...If you report her, it might be just one of many other similar complaints that makes MAC decide to shut down the whole program completely.  

idk?


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 24, 2008)

i know a girl who did this. she gave one of our friends extensions and dyed her hair, and got the girl to write a "letter of recommendation", also including some other fake documentation which was really just some little card thing she keeps to give people interested in getting their hair done. this girl is not even really that talented, she has never completed school for cosmetology, in fact she went for one semester and ended up dropping out. i don't know HOW she got approved, i am deeply annoyed at this girl because she runs around with all this makeup she doesn't really deserve to get a discount on, playing herself up to be this huge MAC addict, and here i am working a full time job, and pay full price for something that just makes me happy and support myself otherwise. i think lying to get the pro card is one of the worst things you can do in the world of makeup, because you're cheating a makeup company trying to help out up-and-coming makeup artists and other cosmetologists. if you cheat the company out of that money for the discount, it's sort of like taking a little something away from people like me who only want to have one thing at the end of the day that makes them excited to go to a mall, or gives them a reason to take pride in their appearance. a little pot of eye shadow or a tube of lipstick might seem like such a silly thing to get excited over, but i'm sure a lot of people here can agree with me when i say that makeup might be only skin deep, but creative expression through it is way more. MAC cosmetics supports this, MAC pro is meant to support this, and cheating to get that support to me seems to go against everything the company and stands for.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll say this and you take it as you want.
"The more your stir a pile of shit, the more it stinks."
As others have said, KARMA man. Karma.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Aug 24, 2008)

that's despicable. Stealing affects everyone, we're all paying extra to cover cost of theft, damage caused by other people. She deserves to get caught!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 24, 2008)

What annoys me about this girl is that it's just up her alley to do something like this. She always calls and complains to MAC about stuff (she has like three different accounts, WTF under different names), like she had bad customer service, didn't like this, didn't like that, and always gets freebies.
I remember there was some face cream, Olay Regenerist or something that she really liked but it was sorta pricey for a drugstore brand. Well anyway, she called the company and pretended to be someone else, about how she tried a sample and she was really poor, blah blah, a whole story of shit. You know what they did? Sent her a free fucking voucher for the product at any store, I was shocked. She really is a scum sucking piece of shit.


----------



## frocher (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_What annoys me about this girl is that it's just up her alley to do something like this. She always calls and complains to MAC about stuff (she has like three different accounts, WTF under different names), like she had bad customer service, didn't like this, didn't like that, and always gets freebies.
I remember there was some face cream, Olay Regenerist or something that she really liked but it was sorta pricey for a drugstore brand. Well anyway, she called the company and pretended to be someone else, about how she tried a sample and she was really poor, blah blah, a whole story of shit. You know what they did? Sent her a free fucking voucher for the product at any store, I was shocked. She really is a scum sucking piece of shit._

 
So this pro-card scam is indicative of how she lives her life.  It will all catch up to her eventually.  Honestly, I am not trying to tell you how to live your life, but I would distance myself from her.  She probably isn't the best influence and she might start doing dishonest things to you.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_So this pro-card scam is indicative of how she lives her life. It will all catch up to her eventually. Honestly, I am not trying to tell you how to live your life, but I would distance myself from her. She probably isn't the best influence and she might start doing dishonest things to you._

 
Believe me, she and I aren't really friends anymore! I don't consider her a friend or a foe really, we just do not talk that much anymore and when we work together, I try to stay out of her path because she is a pain in the ass to work with. 
She had the nerve to say "I can get you a PRO card too, I'll fill everything out for you!" UHHHH, NO THANKS BITCH!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Honestly, if I ever were to get a PRO card, it's because I would maybe go to school to learn how to be a makeup artist or actually work for a cosmetic company doing that type of work, something that I know I would've earned, not just because I'm a selfish bitch. 
People are so low.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_As much as I would love to snitch on her, I don't think I could, as I'm the type of person who would rather let karma get the person back. I have read the application on the internet a few times and even printed it out so I could be familiar with it. I don't know if they even checked out her so called references or what, but she said she got the email of approval.

She was like "I had to do it, you know, I could really use the discount." We all could, bitch! And to top it off, what I think is funny is I don't think you can use it online and our nearest MAC store is about an hour away and she does all of her ordering online haha. But I think you can use it by calling the PRO #._

 


 Members who have the pro card can create an account to place online orders using the discount.


----------



## sherox (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Without involving my personal opinion of whether or not I feel you should report her, I'll say this much:

On the MAC PRO application it specifically says: "ALL IDENTIFICATION WILL BE DESTROYED AFTER PROCESSING, AND WILL NOT BE RETURNED TO YOU."

So theoretically, if this is true, then they will have no way to look back on what you claim to be fake information; therefore, I don't think anything will be done about it -- Unless they require her to re-send information._

 
That's really disappointing that she would do something like that I"m pretty sure EVERY specktra member who doesn't have a PRO card would absolutely love to have one! It's so unfair but that does suck if they really did destroy the IDs then you have no proof! I believe in Karma too, and even if it takes a while, karma is a biiig biatch!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meanjeanster* 

 
_WTF why did she do that?  if she's spending hundreds of dollars of makeup at a time then she can obviously afford it!  She doesn't deserve a PRO card.  PRO cards are for PROS because they need A LOT of makeup to WORK and get their JOBS done hence they need to save when they can because they need to buy a lot more.  Bleh, it leaves a bad taste in your mouth because she's cheating a good company who already have decently priced products and it's going to end up making REAL PROS have an even more difficult time getting makeup.

I personally wouldn't be shocked if MAC irradicated the PRO program all together or made it really really really hard to get a pro card.  I wouldn't blame them if they did.  Most cosmetics companies DON'T have a program like that.  It's a PRIVILEGE not a right.

I'd say report her but...I kinda think maybe she should get caught on her own and if she doesn't get caught, Karma will get her...If you report her, it might be just one of many other similar complaints that makes MAC decide to shut down the whole program completely.  

idk?_

 
MAC probably already knows about stuff like this. If a lot of people did this, it would be obvious the program is being abused.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm glad this was issue was brought up. My hairstylist and her co-workers all signed up for the MAC Pro card, because they clearly fit the criteria. They were each granted one. However, the discounted products they purchase are entirely for personal use, not "Pro" use. My question is, why should hairstylists be granted this privelege when none of the products are in keeping with their profession. The other criterias (model, aesthetician, MUA, etc) I can understand, but to me, it's the same as being say a housewife...the discount benefits only yourself, not your profession???


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I'm glad this was issue was brought up. My hairstylist and her co-workers all signed up for the MAC Pro card, because they clearly fit the criteria. They were each granted one. However, the discounted products they purchase are entirely for personal use, not "Pro" use. My question is, why should hairstylists be granted this privelege when none of the products are in keeping with their profession. The other criterias (model, aesthetician, MUA, etc) I can understand, but to me, it's the same as being say a housewife...the discount benefits only yourself, not your profession???_

 
I see what you mean.
I didn't realize until one of my fellow Specktraettes pointed out that people get PRO cards to help them build their collections and get all the products they need. I was sorta blind to that! But I think individuals who are in the industry and doing the work totally deserve the benefits of the PRO card, because it would be hard to get a collection started without having any perks or discounts. At least I know it would with my broke ass!

It's sad that there are so many people that abuse the system. At least these hairstylists are actually part of the cosmetic/hair industry and are working, but I see your point.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

yeh ive never understood why people who do hair can get the pro card :S my bfs sister owns a salon, and his other sister is a hairdresser, they don't even wear much makeup themseleves never mind using it in the clients hair


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah true, good point. I wonder if the thought behind it is that if these people are doing hair, they may also do makeup? depending on where you are, you don't need to be licensed to just put makeup on someone. but yea that would kinda piss me off too, because although you are in the aesthetics industry, if you aren't using the MAC products on your clients, then I don't see the point of the discount.

I've been reading this whole thread and my gut instinct is to pull the trigger and report her. you know what, maybe mac does need to get stricter about who they give these out to, what credentials they need. if you are a legitimate person using makeup as part of your business, you should get the card. 

Like SMMY said, I think theft/fraud DOES affect us all, mostly indirectly. Prices keep getting jacked up, its not like prices will fall for us regular consumers, so this biotch shouldn't get a reduced price just because she freaking lied. Yeah karma can bite her for all the rest she's done, but I do not see any problem with telling MAC--its a company I love and respect and don't want to see be taken advantage of.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 24, 2008)

I think MAC needs to put into place harder requirements for the PRO card. I KNOW several girls who go to kinkos, make up cards, and have random people write them recommendations. I think its pathetic and sickning. All for makeup? seriously, give me a break. I can only hope that the makeup turns their face green. I think the PRO card should be given to those people DIRECTLY in the profession and use makeup on a day to day basis. Hair stylist really have no reason to get the pro card and neither do editors of magazines etc. 

I think you SHOULD DEFINITELY rat her ass out. I would in a heart beat. In the end, its scammers like her who cause price inflation and that effects US ALL. 

I could apply for a pro card since I do bridal makeup for middle eastern/afgan/paki/indian girls BUT I AM NOT GOING TO APPLY since I do it free lance and do not have a cosmotolgy license and have no desire to get one. MAC isnt that expensive to begin with and I dont plan on amassing huge amounts of makeup, afterall it does expire and I cant wear 583904580934 eyeshadows at once. 

I think you NEED to call the company about her. Their was a girl on specktra that TRYED to scam me out of almost $200 and I tracked her down, called her job [she worked at sephora], got her fired, called the cops on her, told her friends what a scammer she was and eventually she got scared and refunded me my money. Alot of other members sent me PMs about her and their experiences about her. I think it takes one person, with balls, to put an end to fraud and although, my said experience was a bit different, your friend is still scamming not only the company but ALL OF US.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I'm glad this was issue was brought up. My hairstylist and her co-workers all signed up for the MAC Pro card, because they clearly fit the criteria. They were each granted one. However, the discounted products they purchase are entirely for personal use, not "Pro" use. My question is, why should hairstylists be granted this privelege when none of the products are in keeping with their profession. The other criterias (model, aesthetician, MUA, etc) I can understand, but to me, it's the same as being say a housewife...the discount benefits only yourself, not your profession???_

 
I am a cosmetology student going into the biz for hair & makeup. You wouldn't now believe how many hairdressers do MU for clients, it's good money. (at least around here.) So, I am very happy that MAC includes hairdressers & up & coming hairdressers as well. 
At my school we have a huge makeup course, which I am grateful for! I am glad that I will be able to do awesome hair and makeup leaving my school, More $$ for me in my pocket.

Sorry, back on topic!
I think karma will get her, but it does need to be helped along sometimes! This just proves to me more & more that people can be pieces of shit!


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Aug 24, 2008)

This Happens ALL THE TIME..... Most people with MAC Pro Cards aren't actual "PROS"..... It doesn't bother me one way or another but I do feel bad for the pros who are unable to get a pro card when people that are regular MAC users can get one so easily......


----------



## SMMY (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_I think MAC needs to put into place harder requirements for the PRO card. I KNOW several girls who go to kinkos, make up cards, and have random people write them recommendations. I think its pathetic and sickning. All for makeup? seriously, give me a break. I can only hope that the makeup turns their face green. I think the PRO card should be given to those people DIRECTLY in the profession and use makeup on a day to day basis. Hair stylist really have no reason to get the pro card and neither do editors of magazines etc. 

I think you SHOULD DEFINITELY rat her ass out. I would in a heart beat. In the end, its scammers like her who cause price inflation and that effects US ALL. 

I could apply for a pro card since I do bridal makeup for middle eastern/afgan/paki/indian girls BUT I AM NOT GOING TO APPLY since I do it free lance and do not have a cosmotolgy license and have no desire to get one. MAC isnt that expensive to begin with and I dont plan on amassing huge amounts of makeup, afterall it does expire and I cant wear 583904580934 eyeshadows at once. 

I think you NEED to call the company about her. Their was a girl on specktra that TRYED to scam me out of almost $200 and I tracked her down, called her job [she worked at sephora], got her fired, called the cops on her, told her friends what a scammer she was and eventually she got scared and refunded me my money. Alot of other members sent me PMs about her and their experiences about her. I think it takes one person, with balls, to put an end to fraud and although, my said experience was a bit different, your friend is still scamming not only the company but ALL OF US._

 

Well said and remind me to never piss you off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And bravo for following through. If more people got involved when they saw someone taking advantage of something nice (swapping, Pro discounts and CPs) and abusing it, the world would be a much better place. Sometimes I wonder where people get their ethics from - the Jerry Springer show???


----------



## MissVanessa (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Isn't this analogous to watching someone break into someone else's car and not reporting it because it "doesn't affect you directly"? I do think in the long run, fraud does affect us all directly. It drives up the costs of cosmetics for us consumers and will make it more difficult in the future for people who are qualified for a Pro discount to establish that they are indeed Pros, if MAC feels that the Pro discount program has too many abusers._

 

That's completely different. I don't really see breaking into someone's car and lying to get a discount on makeup really on the same level, but whatever.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

They're different extremes, but you're still witnessing someone doing something wrong.


----------



## Pushpa (Aug 24, 2008)

wow so much acquiescence

do u work for mac b/c then you are supposed to report her fraud
when ppl abuse their pro card i feel no shame in reporting them... i think of alll the men and women i meet that are rejected for pro cards b/c they didn't provide enough proof and this lady just did it easy breezy...lol yes i just wrote easy breezy...
id you don't work for mac i would still call the PPID number and report her...her fraud is just going to make it harder in the long run for legit ppl to get approved for their cards

just my two cents

SMMY i completley agree


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 24, 2008)

I had to explain this whole story to my mother today and while she knows how much I love MAC and even has a few products on her own, she thought it was totally wrong. My mother personally knows her and her family, so she said it doesn't surprise her one bit. She told me that she doesn't think it's my business to report her, but I kept telling her that thanks to her and other people that do this, we have to pay for the cost of fraud.

I'm going to call MAC's PRO number tomorrow and talk to someone about it. No it doesn't directly affect me, but then again it does..know what I mean? It's just not fair to all of the people in the industry that have them and those who can't get them.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVanessa* 

 
_That's completely different. I don't really see breaking into someone's car and lying to get a discount on makeup really on the same level, but whatever._

 

fraud is fraud though, dosent matter on what level. This girl falsified information. My question is what bozo approved her application? I saw alot of videos on you tube about girls trying to get PRO cards with written recommendations of their MUAs. Thats unfair, I mean just because you are giving your MUA commission dosent mean they should put their own ass on the line to offer a recommendation. One of the girls I am talking about is a popular youtuber. She isnt even near the fashion/makeup etc profession and has no license. Totally unfair.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 24, 2008)

^Wow, I had absolutely no idea that this was going on? I mean, youtube? You're not a Pro because you are posting tutorials on youtube. 
Personally, I think the people who should get approved are the ones who are certified and own a makeup business or work for one. Just because someone does makeup on all their friends and/or basically free work doesn't necessarily make them pros.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_^Wow, I had absolutely no idea that this was going on? I mean, youtube? You're not a Pro because you are posting tutorials on youtube. 
Personally, I think the people who should get approved are the ones who are certified and own a makeup business or work for one. Just because someone does makeup on all their friends and/or basically free work doesn't necessarily make them pros._

 

EXACTLY.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 25, 2008)

Let a player play *shrugs*

It may not be fair, but she's not taking from anyone else, she's just getting for herself.

I don't have the heart to do something like that, but I sure as hell wish I did at times.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm kind of confused about some of the comments here. If it was so easy for this woman to fake her way into a PRO card then how come so many of you know people who are ACTUALLY in the makeup industry but they can't get cards? Shouldn't it be just as easy for them to get one?
I don't think you necessarily need a license though. I think you could be self taught and be as brilliant and knowledgable about everything as someone professionally trained is.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 25, 2008)

It's a paid program, so MAC is making $35 for every person they approve/year. I'm a cosmetologist. I used to have a Pro card. I think they approve most people in the industry because of the potential clients they reach which, in turn, helps MAC. I think it's wrong for people to abuse the system, but there were users here who have inquired about printing up a biz card or getting a letter of recommendation in hopes of being approved. If MAC wants the program to be strictly for people who are "professionals", they can most certainly change their guidelines.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 25, 2008)

I also believe that it is none of your business to rat on her.

Karma will come back to her.. it may not be now.. maybe not tomorrow.. but eventually it will.

We shouldn't concern ourselves with what other people are doing and focus on ourselves.. and our lives.. 
She will get hers.
When she brags just shrugg it off. It should make you feel better because you know you are an honest person.

C


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_I'm kind of confused about some of the comments here. If it was so easy for this woman to fake her way into a PRO card then how come so many of you know people who are ACTUALLY in the makeup industry but they can't get cards? Shouldn't it be just as easy for them to get one?
I don't think you necessarily need a license though. I think you could be self taught and be as brilliant and knowledgable about everything as someone professionally trained is._

 
I see what you mean. I'm sure there are plenty of people out there who can do makeup & even hair wonderfully and have never had formal instruction before. 
My beef is, this woman has no ounce or lick of any kind of training and she's using the PRO card for her own selfish motives because her husband gets mad at her for spending so much money on MAC each month. She's scamming MAC now and she's done it before to other companies. This woman cannot do makeup worth a crap and I honestly do not know why she wastes her money on so much MAC all the time, it's just ridiculous.

This person has horrible morals and I cannot wait until everything she's done, finally catches up with her.

I'm not sure what she did to jazz up her so-called letter of recc and a business card, but it's just not fair to those who actually can do makeup and are professionals (and even if they aren't professionals but can still do makeup amazing) that can't get them. 
This girl is just a bored little secretary/housewife who wants to take companies for a ride.

She does it all the time, with her huge shipments of MAC each week. For example, she really loved Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadow when she got her package a few weeks ago. She didn't feel like buying another, so she called MAC's 1-800 # and told them that she had received everything in her order, minus S&D eyeshadow. They asked her for a little number that was stamped on the packing slip that it's in a circle and they sent her out an S&D eyeshadow for FREE, 2 day air by UPS because she lied and told them she never got one. She got an eyeshadow for free, just because she didn't feel like forking over another $14.50. So that's two eyeshadows, for the price of one, at the cost of MAC. It's just wrong.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I also believe that it is none of your business to rat on her.

Karma will come back to her.. it may not be now.. maybe not tomorrow.. but eventually it will.

We shouldn't concern ourselves with what other people are doing and focus on ourselves.. and our lives.. 
She will get hers.
When she brags just shrugg it off. It should make you feel better because you know you are an honest person.

C_

 
I know what you mean, but I think the whole situation is total nuts. She's abusing the program and there's no other way to put it.
I'm sure there are also tons of other people out there doing the same thing. We would all love a discount on cosmetics, but I'm not going to run out and do the same thing as those people. It just makes you wonder sometimes, why karma takes forever to come back around


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_She does it all the time, with her huge shipments of MAC each week. For example, she really loved Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadow when she got her package a few weeks ago. She didn't feel like buying another, so she called MAC's 1-800 # and told them that she had received everything in her order, minus S&D eyeshadow. They asked her for a little number that was stamped on the packing slip that it's in a circle and they sent her out an S&D eyeshadow for FREE, 2 day air by UPS because she lied and told them she never got one. She got an eyeshadow for free, just because she didn't feel like forking over another $14.50. So that's two eyeshadows, for the price of one, at the cost of MAC. It's just wrong._

 
Wow! That's just ridiculous. It's people like her that will make it harder to return things, or harder to get stuff replaced when people are ACTUALLY missing things from their shipments or something is damaged.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 25, 2008)

You'd think MAC would track that shit more. It would be obvious that there's theft going on.

From what I understand of the PRO discount, MAC gives it to people who have makeup or their face as an important part of their job and will probably buy more than any of us and/or recommend it to others. I don't know what you all consider a "professional", but that's how I read the application. Regardless of your definition, the PRO discount is not for someone to use for personal use only.


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I see what you mean. I'm sure there are plenty of people out there who can do makeup & even hair wonderfully and have never had formal instruction before. 
My beef is, this woman has no ounce or lick of any kind of training and she's using the PRO card for her own selfish motives because her husband gets mad at her for spending so much money on MAC each month. She's scamming MAC now and she's done it before to other companies. This woman cannot do makeup worth a crap and I honestly do not know why she wastes her money on so much MAC all the time, it's just ridiculous.

This person has horrible morals and I cannot wait until everything she's done, finally catches up with her.

I'm not sure what she did to jazz up her so-called letter of recc and a business card, but it's just not fair to those who actually can do makeup and are professionals (and even if they aren't professionals but can still do makeup amazing) that can't get them. 
This girl is just a bored little secretary/housewife who wants to take companies for a ride.

She does it all the time, with her huge shipments of MAC each week. For example, she really loved Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadow when she got her package a few weeks ago. She didn't feel like buying another, so she called MAC's 1-800 # and told them that she had received everything in her order, minus S&D eyeshadow. *They asked her for a little number that was stamped on the packing slip that it's in a circle and they sent her out an S&D eyeshadow for FREE, 2 day air by UPS because she lied and told them she never got one. *She got an eyeshadow for free, just because she didn't feel like forking over another $14.50. So that's two eyeshadows, for the price of one, at the cost of MAC. It's just wrong._

 
Wow, anytime I have ordered, there is a pen mark on each item listed, indicating that a person physically checked off the items that were in the box. 
I guess if someone calls pitching a fit, I guess there's not much a  company can do. That is such bs.  

And the poor MAs that had to get reprimanded for probably nothing all because she wanted a free clear lipglass.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 25, 2008)

From all the different makeup websites/communities I'm a member of I know a TON of people who have done this. I actually think this summer there was a big 'bang' of people doing it because it's becoming common knowledge how anyone can get a pro card and anyone can fake the documents with basic knowledge on their computer. If you send in the documentation they ask for, they approve you. And in my oppinion they BETTER approve you because they're the only cosmetics company that charges a FEE to makeup artists to be part of their program. 

Sorry everyone, but I'm not on 'Mac's side' for this. I love Mac products just as much (maybe more than) the next person but I still view them as an 'evil empire industry' that only cares about the $$$ (see various threads about how they value selling over artistry) so I don't care at all if people are being immoral with them.


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 25, 2008)

^ Hm. I don't know, I really think it's a win-win situation here when it comes to MAC PRO.

MAC charges a fee for each card-holder, sure, but the fee isn't really a big deal since you can EASILY make up for the $35 in discounts in like, one haul. I don't know how that's a problem. The reward for the price is WAY better than most cosmetics companies I know of. I can hardly think of a cosmetics company's program off the top of my head because very few of them even offer one, let alone one as awesome as MAC's. I'm thinking of Bobbi Brown right now, and while it's free, the only benefit I get is the first news on new products. Yeah, like I can't do some online research and find out myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC is a company, after all. It's in their best interest to make money, and we, as MAC lovers, should sympathize with that. If they didn't make money, we probably wouldn't be able to use MAC in the future because it would go bankrupt. If you really want companies not to care about money, then what you're expecting is for them to manufacture products and give them to you for free. That's naive.

A company's care for cash does not make them "evil", because every single cosmetics company does the same just to keep themselves alive. What we should look at is, while MAC does care about money, is how they ARE valuing artistry, moreso than a lot of other brands. At least there _exists_ a program that helps artists out there (even though it's being abused, as seen in this thread), at least there seems to be an obligation for them to keep up with trends and provide great quality products at a reasonable price. And their customer service is one of the best in the industry. Hatin' on MAC for being what a company ought to be just seems a little strange to me.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it's wonderful MAC has the PRO card program but to those who abuse it, fuck them in the ass and what goes around comes around.
I personally think MAC should make it harder to get a PRO card, than just to assume every Tom, Dick & Harry that applies for one is a true professional. I don't think they even check references? Obviously not or the chick I know wouldn't have hers.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

  Sorry everyone, but I'm not on 'Mac's side' for this. I love Mac products just as much (maybe more than) the next person but I still view them as an 'evil empire industry' that only cares about the $$$ (see various threads about how they value selling over artistry) so I don't care at all if people are being immoral with them.  
 
I'm not a big fan of MAC's ways of cheating the makeup artist business (I actually use very little MAC because of that), but I still acknowledge it's wrong to cheat the company. IMO, they're separate issues, since some people in the makeup industry still choose to use MAC when there are (IMO) better products available for most uses.

Abuse will affect everyone, just like people who steal in stores get affected. I think it's wrong to cheat in general and two wrongs aren't making a right.


----------



## babiid0llox (Aug 26, 2008)

She seems to me, to be pretty selfish. She is abusing the privilege of a PRO card. I swear if they take the PRO system away....I would be very very angry hehe.


----------



## 34macfan (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, I have heard of someone telling the same little story, but i think being the good person you are, Just let it go its the world always looking fora discount. Maybe she is one of those people who have spent over there limit and is now trying to keep a habit, she feels so deeply for. some people don't feel there wrong  because they don't mean bad things by it. Like maybe she looks at it as just a discount not free. This one Artist told me she turned some of her friends in now thats Creepy


----------



## 34macfan (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I'm not a big fan of MAC's ways of cheating the makeup artist business (I actually use very little MAC because of that), but I still acknowledge it's wrong to cheat the company. IMO, they're separate issues, since some people in the makeup industry still choose to use MAC when there are (IMO) better products available for most uses.

Abuse will affect everyone, just like people who steal in stores get affected. I think it's wrong to cheat in general and two wrongs aren't making a right._

 
Great point


----------



## goldspice (Aug 26, 2008)

wait....whats all the hype about?...the cost price of manufacturing any makeup items is in the range of pennies!...plastic containers r no more then 25 cents each to manufacture..and the eyeshadows alone are even cheaper to concoct! Why do u think almost all designer makeup have a full refund/exchange policy implemented. Reason is because they are losing next to nothing in the first place...your essentially paying for the label which is just a HYPE tht the consumer world buys into. I am in the business of makeup..and believe me..these high end companies WANT u to beleive tht there products r more then there REALLY worth. Personally..there's no point in reporting anyone, if anything the high end companies r abusing the sheep mentality tht the consumers buy into.


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I honestly think that as consumers, we just buy into it. Try selling me a $1 eyeshadow, and tell me it's as good as a MAC one. Would you honetly buy it? I've been trained into thinking that $1 eyeshadow is a load of crap, and crap is NOT going on my face. We definitely have caused the industry to be like this; they're just giving us what we want. 

But I don't think that disagreeing with a company's morals/ethics justifies cheating the system, _at all_. Sure, it may cost MAC little to nothing to manufacture the products, and losing money to fradulent PRO card-holders is probably just a drop in the bucket, but it's inherently wrong, and frankly, hypocritical to punish a cheating system by cheating yourself.


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I'm not a big fan of MAC's ways of cheating the makeup artist business (I actually use very little MAC because of that), but I still acknowledge it's wrong to cheat the company. IMO, they're separate issues, since some people in the makeup industry still choose to use MAC when there are (IMO) better products available for most uses.

Abuse will affect everyone, just like people who steal in stores get affected. I think it's wrong to cheat in general and two wrongs aren't making a right._

 
I basically agree 100% with Beauty Mark, except that I can appreciate MAC's marketing savvy and separate that from their products, which I (generally) love. But they are separate issues. Looking the other way - as in, only intervening if it is "our business" - fosters an attitude of self-centredness on a societal level. We shouldn't ignore these things just because they don't affect us directly. It's almost like being an accessory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trivial things, maybe let those go, but this woman is a repeat offender.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I know what you mean, but I think the whole situation is total nuts. She's abusing the program and there's no other way to put it.
I'm sure there are also tons of other people out there doing the same thing. We would all love a discount on cosmetics, but I'm not going to run out and do the same thing as those people. It just makes you wonder sometimes, why karma takes forever to come back around
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well sometimes karma doesn't even come around during the person's lifetime. Sometimes payback is on their judgement day.

Every dishonest thing we do will come back to us.. also with the good things that we do. We see people being dishonest all around us - i know there are some things that we should speak up about... have you told her your feelings about what she's doing? I would tell her she got that card in a dishonest way and I don't want that type of negativity around me.. so don't talk about it or brag about it around me.
Maybe she will stop and think about what she did. And if she doesn't.. well if someone is going to be dishonest with something like that then she could be dishonest about many other things. Tells you a lot about her character and if she is someone that you can really trust.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goldspice* 

 
_wait....whats all the hype about?...the cost price of manufacturing any makeup items is in the range of pennies!...plastic containers r no more then 25 cents each to manufacture..and the eyeshadows alone are even cheaper to concoct! Why do u think almost all designer makeup have a full refund/exchange policy implemented. Reason is because they are losing next to nothing in the first place...your essentially paying for the label which is just a HYPE tht the consumer world buys into. I am in the business of makeup..and believe me..these high end companies WANT u to beleive tht there products r more then there REALLY worth. Personally..there's no point in reporting anyone, if anything the high end companies r abusing the sheep mentality tht the consumers buy into._

 
well believe me when i say that i see a difference in the quality beween these higher end brands and drugstore brands, and will gladly pay more for the name.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goldspice* 

 
_wait....whats all the hype about?...the cost price of manufacturing any makeup items is in the range of pennies!...plastic containers r no more then 25 cents each to manufacture..and the eyeshadows alone are even cheaper to concoct! Why do u think almost all designer makeup have a full refund/exchange policy implemented. Reason is because they are losing next to nothing in the first place...your essentially paying for the label which is just a HYPE tht the consumer world buys into. I am in the business of makeup..and believe me..these high end companies WANT u to beleive tht there products r more then there REALLY worth. Personally..there's no point in reporting anyone, if anything the high end companies r abusing the sheep mentality tht the consumers buy into._

 
This is true.. not just with makeup.. but clothing etc. These companies pay people in third world countries pennies a day to make clothing that cost the company next to nothing to make then turn around and sell something like jeans for 100 dollars.
Still don't think we have to stoop to a level of dishonesty to stick it to em.

bbuut, you can see the difference between something like MAC makeup and some drug store brands.  You can tell that there is a little more work put into MAC's products when you compare it to something like.. wet and wild.

You are paying for the name but I do think the quality is a bit better.


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_MACATTAK, I totally understand where you are coming from.

Do y'all think it would be bad if I called and ratted on her? I'm not trying to be a tattle-tale, but honestly, it's not freaking fair, especially since a poster above mentioned she knows makeup artists that can't get a PRO card. She was blabbing it to everyone at work and I tried to act like I was uninterested but I still listened anyway._

 
Well, if anything, at least she won't know who ratted her out since she obviously has bragged about it to several ppl!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goldspice* 

 
_wait....whats all the hype about?...the cost price of manufacturing any makeup items is in the range of pennies!...plastic containers r no more then 25 cents each to manufacture..and the eyeshadows alone are even cheaper to concoct! Why do u think almost all designer makeup have a full refund/exchange policy implemented. Reason is because they are losing next to nothing in the first place...your essentially paying for the label which is just a HYPE tht the consumer world buys into. I am in the business of makeup..and believe me..these high end companies WANT u to beleive tht there products r more then there REALLY worth. Personally..there's no point in reporting anyone, if anything the high end companies r abusing the sheep mentality tht the consumers buy into._

 
But that so isn't the point.  Just because MAC makes money on their products (which, duh...if they didn't, they'd have been out of business in a heartbeat) doesn't make it right for people like that girl to cheat the system and get a discount that is meant for professionals.  Companies factor in a certain percentage to cover losses due to theft and the rest of us consumers are the ones shouldering that burden of dishonesty.  This girl thinks she's smart enough to play the system, but that doesn't mean she should get away with it.  She's obviously not smart enough to keep her mouth shut and she deserves to be turned in.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I'm glad this was issue was brought up. My hairstylist and her co-workers all signed up for the MAC Pro card, because they clearly fit the criteria. They were each granted one. However, the discounted products they purchase are entirely for personal use, not "Pro" use. My question is, why should hairstylists be granted this privelege when none of the products are in keeping with their profession. The other criterias (model, aesthetician, MUA, etc) I can understand, but to me, it's the same as being say a housewife...the discount benefits only yourself, not your profession???_

 
I have a coworker at my salon who is a makeup artist and a hairstylist. She did makeup a long time ago, and still does it on occasion, but I'd consider her both....even though shes basically a hairstylist. I think she deserves it...we are in the beauty industry, a Cosmetologist isnt JUST a hairstylist, its someone who specializes in various areas of beauty....(did that sound bitchy? i wasnt trying to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

I am a licensed cosmetologist and havent started doing hair yet, but I want to be a makeup artist, as my career. Im glad MAC gives us a discount too.

That girl sucks. She sounds awful, lying just to get what she wants. Itll come back to her. I dunno....id leave it alone and I wouldnt call MAC but thats just me. she will get what she deserves


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goldspice* 

 
_wait....whats all the hype about?...the cost price of manufacturing any makeup items is in the range of pennies!...plastic containers r no more then 25 cents each to manufacture..and the eyeshadows alone are even cheaper to concoct! Why do u think almost all designer makeup have a full refund/exchange policy implemented. Reason is because they are losing next to nothing in the first place...your essentially paying for the label which is just a HYPE tht the consumer world buys into. I am in the business of makeup..and believe me..these high end companies WANT u to beleive tht there products r more then there REALLY worth. Personally..there's no point in reporting anyone, if anything the high end companies r abusing the sheep mentality tht the consumers buy into._

 
You being in the business of makeup, should know the cost of not just natural resources, the labor, also the relation of supply and demand. 

While a products total cost for manufacturing could be well under a dollar, what about the labor? do you think people volunteer to make it, obviously someone is getting paid, the marketing, distributing, the managers, just employees all around are being paid with the money of the item sold, the resources cost money too. Its not like they get free material to make it. 

The reason they have a good return policy is because they want customers to return for repeat business. You cannot say they aren't losing anything because they are, that eyeshadow that was return cost to make and its money they no longer have to pay for more production, though you may think "oh whats an eyeshadow or lipgloss" the numbers add up. I wish the US had policies like in other countries and not return makeup if it was used unless you had a bad reaction, people here just abuse it.

They dont sell you the hype, you can tell the difference from a MAC, MUFE, NARS eyeshadow than that of covergirl, or other drugstore brands. Just like you can tell the difference in durability and quality in a designer like COACH purse, than a target purse. Hype is always great for business, but usually that is very customer created too. 

I am not attacking you or anyone, but I do want it to be known that in general ANY business does lose money. Just because you know the manufacturing cost is low for a single item you have to step back and look at the bigger picture. 

Trust me in this receding economy, every penny counts.

So this girl having a Pro card, when she in fact is not a pro does affect, not just the company but the consumer. Prices will keep going up even more because of people like her that cheat the system. I know there is alot of talk about karma getting back to her, but what about OUR karma? for knowing something wrong is being done and just being by standers. I am not saying "OMG go rat her out" but if you speak of karma look at it both ways.

Sadly there are a lot of people who do this.


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 28, 2008)

delete


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 28, 2008)

wow triple post


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 29, 2008)

This was a late reply to something but this is from the sheet that MAC sends out with all the PRO cards. I'm paraphrasing by the way, I don't remember it word for word. 

"All items purchased with the PRO card discount are for the members *personal* and *professional *use only."

I know someone said the PRO card shouldn't be used for people's personal use, but MAC is obviously okaying it for people who are artists as well.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 29, 2008)

I feel the need to side bar for a second:

I've now seen several RUDE comments made about this woman being a "house wife", and then one about her being a "bored little secretary/housewife".

Let me tell all of you who DON'T seem to know: being a housewife and a mother is NOT easy. So please, think about that before the next time you make a comment that refers to women who stay in the home being somehow inferior to women who don't.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I feel the need to side bar for a second:

I've now seen several RUDE comments made about this woman being a "house wife", and then one about her being a "bored little secretary/housewife".

Let me tell all of you who DON'T seem to know: being a housewife and a mother is NOT easy. So please, think about that before the next time you make a comment that refers to women who stay in the home being somehow inferior to women who don't._

 
Ok I assume this is directed at me, I have made those comments. Firstly, she is a housewife and does not have children. This is not a general attack/statement against housewifes who do raise children, as I realize it is a full time job. It was also not to made to make women who do stay at home inferior to those who work. 
If you knew the woman, you would know where I'm coming from. I did not mean to be rude either, so sorry if you took it that way. Everyone has different opinions and I'm not on this chick's side.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 29, 2008)

you could probably report her for fraud... I wanted to get a procard but instead I got a part time job @ a CCO to help ease the MAC spending. that is really unfair and I think you should tell and if you still dont want to then PM me and I WILL. lol


----------



## Socialite (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow I can't believe MAC would allow that to happen. My MUA said they are really strict ans always check references. And if mac tries to do something about it, it may affect those mua who are really just starting out and dont have a huge client selection


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't think the house wife comment was meant to insinuate that house wives are inferior, but rather an indicator of the fact that she has no need for a PRO card.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_I don't think the house wife comment was meant to insinuate that house wives are inferior, but rather an indicator of the fact that she has no need for a PRO card._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't mean my comment to come across this way. It would be different if she was a stay at home wife and actually did makeup too for a living, I wouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 29, 2008)

Oook she sent me an email last night @ work and I checked it this morning. Here is a snippet about the PRO card and something else she wants to sign up for...

*"I am also going to apply for the NARS Percentage Program. That shit is so expensive, I would have to get a discount in order to place an order of more than one or two things. *
*I got my Pro card last week! I placed an order the other night and had quite a few items in my cart and it was only at $63. I'm so happy I was able to get the card, even if I went about it in the wrong way!"*

Oook so she knows she went about it in the wrong way? Does she think that knowing her behavior is bad justifies the fact that she's abusing the system? And now she wants to scam NARS, WTF! I will see her at work (I work my 2nd job with her) in several hours. I'm going to tell her how I feel about the PRO card and if she has a problem, I'll shove that card down her throat!


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 29, 2008)

NARS doesn't play that shit.....She'd better quit while she's ahead.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 29, 2008)

I didn't even know NARS had a percentage program.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 29, 2008)

I say forward those emails to MAC lol and let her ass have it and you guys are so QUICK to try and not hurt someones feelings... I dont sugar coat anything and I say unless you have more than 2 kids then being a stay @ home mom is a BREEZE eating bon bons and watching stories ALL DAY. I mean your @ home ALL DAY how many times can you do laundry and mop and dust... It is important that we empower our children ESPECIALLY our daughters and show them you dont have to wait on some man and you can have a nice balance of being independent and being dependent... I could do this with my hands tied behind my back and its really just lazy or some sort of inferior complex when a woman tries to shove the fact that she's a stay @ home mom down the throats of working and successful women trying to make them feel guilty for their career decisions and thats all I have to say about that. and this woman has NO kids... So I guess if someone committed murder and some of you knew there would be a murderer on the loose... I swear some of you have really taken this stop snitching thing to another level..


----------



## xsmittyxo (Aug 29, 2008)

really dishonest if u ask me.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_I didn't even know NARS had a percentage program._

 
Just about every line has a Professional Discount Program. MAC is very lenient with theirs, offering it to basically the whole beauty industry. Other companies like NARS and MUFE cater to MUAs specifically, requiring items like Tear Sheets, etc.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Ok I assume this is directed at me, I have made those comments. Firstly, she is a housewife and does not have children. This is not a general attack/statement against housewifes who do raise children, as I realize it is a full time job. It was also not to made to make women who do stay at home inferior to those who work. 
If you knew the woman, you would know where I'm coming from. I did not mean to be rude either, so sorry if you took it that way. Everyone has different opinions and I'm not on this chick's side._

 
I believe you hon, it just came across differently. 

No harm, no foul.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 29, 2008)

All I want to say is,scam artists always get caught somehow,someway.


----------



## TraceyyGold (Aug 29, 2008)

I've never heard about that before but I'm pretty sure it has happened before. It is unfair to the people who are qualified for a MAC pro card.

A lot of people can't afford MAC, I know someone who gives up food, clothing and shelter just to buy MAC. 

People like that disappoint me.


----------



## Mac_Cherry (Aug 29, 2008)

MAc is not the cosmetic company that gives a discount....

http://www.bodyography.com/pages/artisan.htm 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected]osmetics.com 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
Julie Hewett  fax resume  323.850.6766 
Scott Barnes at The Beauty Closet 30%   http://www.thebeautycloset.com/index.htm 
Paula Dorf fax resume, union card, biz card or promo card 212.582.0035 
Benefit Cosmetics fax info to 415.781.3930 
Make Up For Ever 212.941.9337  also at Frends 888) 7-Frends 
Sue Devitt 888.870.1150 
Vincent Longo 877.LONGO99 
Stila 323.913.9443 ext. 204  (Desiree Tordecilla) 
Shiseido 212.805.2303  (Nicole Cardillo) 
http://www.shuuemura-usa.com/Content/Cu … rvice.aspx  email to get info 

For more information on the Professional Percentage Program and the Professional Editorial Credit Program and the application process, please contact the public relations department at [email protected] 

The Origins Makeup Artist Discount Card entitles you to a 40% discount on Origins Skin Care and Color products  and a 20% discount on Bath & Body and Hair Care products at all Origins Retail Stores 
Please include tearsheets, business card and proof of certification. Return application to: ORIGINS Global Communications 767 Fifth Avenue, 42nd Floor New York, NY 10153 Tel: (212) 572-6636 Fax: (212) 572-4292 

To apply for a Bobbi Brown Makeup Artist Discount Program Card you must apply in person at Barney's NYC (660 Madison Avenue and 61st Street) at the Bobbi Brown counter and Naime's, in Los Angeles (818.655.9933).  You will be asked to provide a photo and proof of work.  Please do not contact the Barney's counter via telephone, mail or online as they are unable to reply. 

Thank you for your interest in Urban Decay! We do have a discount available on line for make up artist. Please fax your resume and credentials to us at 949-631-5986 for review. We will review your information and get back with you shortly. 

Thank you for your interest in Paula Dorf Cosmetics, Inc. Please fax a resume, union card, business card, or promo card to us at 212.582.0035. To place an order, call us at 1-888-4paulad.


----------



## TRASHdecor (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, its not honest. but whats the big deal? its not like having her get a pro card stop anyone from getting theirs...

My mom is a nail tech and shes getting a pro card, pretty much for me...
thats "lying" and "cheating" too?..


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRASHdecor* 

 
_Yes, its not honest. but whats the big deal? its not like having her get a pro card stop anyone from getting theirs...

My mom is a nail tech and shes getting a pro card, pretty much for me...
thats "lying" and "cheating" too?.._

 
To me, it is. Sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does your mom do makeup too? If so, I don't see anything wrong with having a Pro card. But if she's getting one just for you to use, I think it's wrong. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mac_Cherry (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't know if this is correct, but hair stylist and models don't have to do professional make up?... it's for their personal use??  Make up artists get more of a discount because they actual do professional photo shoots, etc....    It's too many gray areas...  I wouldn"t be too concerned??  It's wrong, but KARMA will bite her in the butt...   I would just voice my opinion and let it go.....


----------



## TRASHdecor (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_To me, it is. Sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does your mom do makeup too? If so, I don't see anything wrong with having a Pro card. But if she's getting one just for you to use, I think it's wrong. Just my opinion._

 
My mom is a nail tech. Nail technicians get 30% discount.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRASHdecor* 

 
_My mom is a nail tech. Nail technicians get 30% discount._

 
Correct. I think what is being said, though, is your mom sharing/using/applying the discount with others is not allowed. I don't think it is, but your life = your business. I just wouldn't divulge that much info about something that may not be allowed, IMO.


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 29, 2008)

Nail techs may not do makeup, but they use nail polish (which MAC makes).


----------



## Mac_Cherry (Aug 29, 2008)

They are able to purchase all MAC products, not just nail polish???  Why is that??  They should only be able to purchase nail polish, but maybe MAC don't care???  I know you can't resale the products


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac_Cherry* 

 
_They are able to purchase all MAC products, not just nail polish???  Why is that??  They should only be able to purchase nail polish, but maybe MAC don't care???  I know you can't resale the products_

 
They may not care.....or they may see the financial benefit of a nail tech who reaches just as many people in the beauty industry as anyone else. I can vouch for that. I wear makeup to work everyday, like most people in the beauty industry. I have many clients who ask what I'm wearing, etc...Just because nail techs/cosmetologists/estheticians/stylists may not be _applying_ makeup does not mean they don't have a hand in the promotion and sale of it. So, maybe that's why MAC sees reason to grant a discount to these people for _personal_ use.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_I say forward those emails to MAC lol and let her ass have it and you guys are so QUICK to try and not hurt someones feelings... I dont sugar coat anything and I say unless you have more than 2 kids then being a stay @ home mom is a BREEZE eating bon bons and watching stories ALL DAY._

 
Oh. My. God. Did you _really_ just go  there? Seriously? Wow.
 Quote:

   I mean your @ home ALL DAY how many times can you do laundry and mop and dust... It is important that we empower our children ESPECIALLY our daughters and show them you dont have to wait on some man and you can have a nice balance of being independent and being dependent...  
 
I don't know. How much laundry could (using your example) 4 people generate when they're in school, playing sports, going to work, and eating bon bons?  
How much could there POSSIBLY be to do between scheduling dentist appointments, handling homework, handling teacher communications, remembering various errands, making sure the dogs are fed and watered, the yard is taken care of, yoga/spin/running/whatever exercise class, music lessons, and regular housekeeping?
It's not and it's never been about waiting on anyone hand and foot, but if a man's going to pay the bills, a woman doing what's reasonable to keep the house running smoothly is more than fair. And, that can be quite the demanding job.
 Quote:

 
 I could do this with my hands tied behind my back and its really just lazy or some sort of inferior complex when a woman tries to shove the fact that she's a stay @ home mom down the throats of working and successful women trying to make them feel guilty for their career decisions and thats all I have to say about that. and this woman has NO kids... So I guess if someone committed murder and some of you knew there would be a murderer on the loose... I swear some of you have really taken this stop snitching thing to another level..  
 
LAZY? 
Oh ye who judge a runner without ever wearing her shoes. 
Lazy and inferior? Really? It HAS to be 'cuz she juss jellis' and couldn't possibly be that anyone would have a real and viable point of view. Like...at all, could it? Nope. It's a TOTAL guilt trip on the part of SAHMs. 

Christ. 

What a complete load of crap.


----------



## tabou82 (Aug 29, 2008)

This entire post is stupid! If you are going to report her, then do it! If not, then don't! Obviously, her actions are not okay with you morally and it doesn't appear that you are friends, so why is it important to have the "support" of Spectra behind you when you are utterly disgusted by her actions and wants to report her? Again, just do it if that's what you want to do. Personally, I wouldn't care because I don't live my life according to what other people do and have nor how they gain those possessions. I just try to focus on  me being the best person I can be. In this case, I feel that MAC dropped the ball and should have a more thorough policy regarding PROCard Approvals. It's their product and namesake so they should jump through hurdles to make sure that the integrity of the PROCard Membership is maintained. But that's just me....


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 29, 2008)

Seeing that  "_50% of all marriages in the America end in divorce._" what happens when your husband leaves you... Do you go apply for a housekeeping or nanny position since thats what your good at. I know single mothers who have 2 jobs and STILL handle all the responsibilities of a SAHM. I'm sure being a SAHM has its relative challenges. but when its comes to other careers... its like cake... and FYI I have been in a position where I had to raise my siblings with no help I finished college and I held down a full time job... So yeah while I KNOW there are challenges its not that hard to do... just make sure you have a plan "B" just in case


----------



## Sario (Aug 30, 2008)

Eh, pretty slimy if you ask me, but I'm really not surprised, some people do bizarre things. She'd have to buy a LOT of makeup though to really do the pro card justice. I've thought about getting one because I do technical theater work for my local community theater which includes makeup in addition to lighting, sound, set, runner, sort of a jack of all trades thing and it would be nice to have the discount, but honestly I don't feel like I buy enough to justify it. That and I'd have to dig around for old programs and things and don't have a business card so paperwork would be a hassle. *shrug* She'll definitely get her own though, that sort of thing always comes back to people in the end. Kind of weird if you ask me that she'd go through the hassle of basically forgery though. People can be such strange creatures sometimes


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tabou82* 

 
_This entire post is stupid! If you are going to report her, then do it! If not, then don't! Obviously, her actions are not okay with you morally and it doesn't appear that you are friends, so why is it important to have the "support" of Spectra behind you when you are utterly disgusted by her actions and wants to report her? Again, just do it if that's what you want to do. Personally, I wouldn't care because I don't live my life according to what other people do and have nor how they gain those possessions. I just try to focus on me being the best person I can be. In this case, I feel that MAC dropped the ball and should have a more thorough policy regarding PROCard Approvals. It's their product and namesake so they should jump through hurdles to make sure that the integrity of the PROCard Membership is maintained. But that's just me...._

 
I'm sorry if you find this thread stupid, so do me a favor and DON'T read it!
Honestly, this thread is getting out of hand. I came here to ask people's opinions and I'm done with it. I came to ask people on Specktra, many of whom are professional makeup artists, not just for MAC but other companies and other people who are just as passionate about makeup as Iam. So excuse me if that's a crime, asking people's opinions from Specktra, a forum that I really enjoy. I'm not posting on this thread anymore.


----------



## Mac_Cherry (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_They may not care.....or they may see the financial benefit of a nail tech who reaches just as many people in the beauty industry as anyone else. I can vouch for that. I wear makeup to work everyday, like most people in the beauty industry. I have many clients who ask what I'm wearing, etc...Just because nail techs/cosmetologists/estheticians/stylists may not be applying makeup does not mean they don't have a hand in the promotion and sale of it. So, maybe that's why MAC sees reason to grant a discount to these people for personal use._

 


I am totally fine with anyone in the beauty industry getting the discounts.  But according to the post they feel only artist should get the discount!  I was just trying to say maybe MAC don't care as long as their products are being promoted....  They are still making money... I know several hairstylist that use the discount for pure personal use.  Im sure MAC makes sells off of them..  They refer their customers.. Maybe, this is a marketing scheme.  I have other discounts with other companys, but we dont pay a fee...


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 30, 2008)

I can understand why it would piss someone off who has worked their ass off to get that pro card legally.  Everyone has their own opinion about that, you know?  wow, this thread has some tention huh?  well, I guess I better not say anything further....kidding.


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Oh. My. God. Did you really just go  there? Seriously? Wow.

I don't know. How much laundry could (using your example) 4 people generate when they're in school, playing sports, going to work, and eating bon bons?  
How much could there POSSIBLY be to do between scheduling dentist appointments, handling homework, handling teacher communications, remembering various errands, making sure the dogs are fed and watered, the yard is taken care of, yoga/spin/running/whatever exercise class, music lessons, and regular housekeeping?
It's not and it's never been about waiting on anyone hand and foot, but if a man's going to pay the bills, a woman doing what's reasonable to keep the house running smoothly is more than fair. And, that can be quite the demanding job.


LAZY? 
Oh ye who judge a runner without ever wearing her shoes. 
Lazy and inferior? Really? It HAS to be 'cuz she juss jellis' and couldn't possibly be that anyone would have a real and viable point of view. Like...at all, could it? Nope. It's a TOTAL guilt trip on the part of SAHMs. 

Christ. 

What a complete load of crap._

 










Just trying to lighten the mood, folks.


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRASHdecor* 

 
_Yes, its not honest. but whats the big deal? its not like having her get a pro card stop anyone from getting theirs...

My mom is a nail tech and shes getting a pro card, pretty much for me...
thats "lying" and "cheating" too?.._

 
Yep, that is lying and cheating. SHE is the nail tech, not you. The discount is suppose to be for her, and just FYI if you are gonna go into a store, she needs to be there cus they check I.D and the payment card use needs to match her name, even for orders online.

If you get caught priviledge is revoked permanently, so if she ever truly needed to use the discount it will not be available to her under any circumstance.

It is a big deal to those of us who are pros, who need to use the discount, and some people who really have credentials and for a reason or another dont get approved. you think its not a big deal, but it is.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 30, 2008)

^^PSH, yeah...b/c Peggy Bundy is the portrait of reality....


lol...GEEZ

I'm not even TOUCHING the rude comments about stay at home mothers.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tabou82* 

 
_This entire post is stupid! If you are going to report her, then do it! If not, then don't! Obviously, her actions are not okay with you morally and it doesn't appear that you are friends, so why is it important to have the "support" of Spectra behind you when you are utterly disgusted by her actions and wants to report her? Again, just do it if that's what you want to do. Personally, I wouldn't care because I don't live my life according to what other people do and have nor how they gain those possessions. I just try to focus on  me being the best person I can be. In this case, I feel that MAC dropped the ball and should have a more thorough policy regarding PROCard Approvals. It's their product and namesake so they should jump through hurdles to make sure that the integrity of the PROCard Membership is maintained. But that's just me...._

 
I've stayed out of this whole thing pretty much, but I've gotta say...THIS IS A FREAKIN FORUM! lol. I'm just saying that there are hundreds of threads on here where people are just sharing a situation (which they already have a strong opinion on) and thats ok.  I think this thread is totally relevant.  People have lots of different reasons for posting threads and that's their right.  Not all the threads on here are about people needing "support of Specktra" to make decisions.  It's a fun place to chat and share situations and ask for opinions and points of view and thats what she's doing. 

Calling her post "stupid" was going a little far.


----------

